

How You Can Help Save Upcoming.org, Posterous, and More - neilk
http://waxy.org/2013/04/how_you_can_save_upcoming/

======
evanmoran
"While companies like Yahoo work to destroy as much human history as possible,
Archive Team is the only group actively trying to save it."

What kind of article is this? It is cool they are trying to save some of our
virtual history, but these kind of statements aren't helpful. Clearly Yahoo's
main intension isn't destruction.

~~~
lubujackson
Destruction is exactly what "sunsetting" is all about. Or to be more accurate,
its like saying you're going to stop watering your fern. No, you're not
destroying the fern you're just... not keeping it alive anymore.

The problem with people using online services is that their data is stored
there and can't be recovered ever again. You can say the data is pointless
crud or everyone should know better, but I don't see how you can argue that
the data isn't being lost against some people's wishes.

------
brk
I had never heard of Upcoming.org until a day ago. I had heard of Posterous,
but never really used it.

Why do these sites need to be saved? It appears that they have been shutdown
due to lack of widespread traction or apparent value.

Sure, they are someone's "baby", and it's natural for some people to take this
personal. But is there really truly anything of value in saving these sites?

------
gcr
I don't understand. If this virtual machine:

\- Downloads dying web pages, and

\- Uploads them to the Wayback Machine at the Internet Archive,

That means I'm not saving the Internet Archive _any bandwidth at all,_ and
this is no more efficient than them just downloading the site themselves.

The virtual machine itself is 174MB. This times however many volunteers means
distributing the virtual machine is probably more stressful than the actual
archiving operation.

~~~
lhl
As mentioned, the issue is getting around YDOD throttling (and that the
shutdown is happening in 10 days).

If you have proper boxen, you don't need the VM. Here's how to get it up and
running on a clean Ubuntu setup for example:

    
    
      sudo apt-get install build-essential -y
      sudo apt-get install git -y
      sudo apt-get install libgnutls-dev -y
      sudo apt-get install liblua5.1-dev -y
      sudo apt-get install python-distribute -y
      sudo easy_install pip 
      sudo pip install seesaw
      git clone https://github.com/ArchiveTeam/yahoo-upcoming-grab.git
      cd yahoo-upcoming-grab
      ./get-wget-lua.sh 
      run-pipeline pipeline.py [YOURNAMEHERE]

~~~
bdonlan
Does that download posterous as well, or only upcoming?

~~~
lhl
For Posterous you'd need to check out
<https://github.com/ArchiveTeam/posterous-grab> and run that particular script
I believe.

